# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  تحديث أندرويد 4.4 قد يصل إلى هاتفي سامسونج “جالاكسي إس 4″ و “نوت 3″ في أواخر يناير

## mohamed73

قالت  شركة تشغيل الهاتف المحمول الفرنسية SFR بأن تحديث أندرويد 4.4 (كيت كات)  لهاتفي Galaxy S4 و Galaxy Note 3 سيبدأ بالوصول أواخر شهر كانون  الثاني/يناير القادم، أو في بدايات شهر شباط/فبراير.
ويتطابق هذا مع تسريبات  كانت قد ظهرت سابقًا وأشارت إلى نفس الموعد تقريبًا، كما كانت نفس  التسريبات السابقة قد ذكرت بأن هاتفي العام الماضي Galaxy S III و Galaxy  Note II سيحصلان كذلك على نصيبهما من الكيت كات لكن في فترة متأخرة نسبيًا  تتراوح ما بين شهري آذار/مارس ونيسان/أبريل.
يُذكر أن سامسونج كانت قد بدأت مؤخرًا إرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.3 (جيلي بين) إلى عدد من هواتفها مثل S4 و S4 Mini و S3.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

